# Another Battle of Thermopylae found in palimpsest



## J-Sun (Mar 30, 2016)

Brian started a thread on 2015's big archaeological discoveries (which is a cool thread and folks should check it out) but I couldn't help but thinking "Let me know when they've discovered more papyri or something." It's a dream of mine to read an eighth play by Aeschylus or Sophocles or something. This ain't exactly that, but it's in the general universe - poking around a palimpsest, people have recovered a description of another battle of Thermopylae described by Dexippus in the 3rd century AD. On the one hand, such news always makes me so depressed over what we've lost so that monks could record their grocery lists or whatever but, on the other hand, it's so joyous to find these little bits still existing somehow.

Another Battle of Thermopylae found in palimpsest


----------

